# How old is my hedgie?



## jayberrylee

Ive had my hedgie for a while his name is Fabio and i was wondering how old he is. My sister has a hedgie who is about 12 weeks maybe older. Her hedgie seems to be alot smaller than mine though. Ive had my hedgie for about a month. So from these pics can anyone estimate how old he is? I know he is still a baby, but i was wondering.

http://i459.photobucket.com/albums/qq31 ... 0_3642.jpg

http://i459.photobucket.com/albums/qq31 ... 0_3567.jpg

Well that was him.


----------



## LizardGirl

There is no reliable way to tell how old a hedgie is. You can just guess.


----------



## jayberrylee

Thanks ill just estimate


----------



## roxy

the first pic is way cute !


----------



## jayberrylee

Thanks i thought so too!


----------



## Nancy

There is no way to tell but when he starts quilling, put his age at 12 weeks and you will be close.


----------



## [email protected]

Hi I have a hedgehog on my garden but it sleeps under a tree in the open and gets up about 6pm when its still light should I be worried for it plus it seems slow to curl up in a ball in fact it didn't until I moved it from the road side


----------



## nikki

Well we need to know where you live and what kind of hedgehog it is. 


Next time please start your own thread, this one is six years old.


----------

